# H1B-Green card



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,My husband has just been granted a H1B visa and myself a H4,his company are saying they want to wait 6 months before applying for our Green Card,i'm desparate to work so want to go for it ASAP,are there any restrictions on time that should be observed?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the GC sponsorship part of your husband's contract or a verbal agreement? If it is a verbal agreement - does pressure from a spouse speed up the process?

Why are you desperate to work?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> Hi,My husband has just been granted a H1B visa and myself a H4,his company are saying they want to wait 6 months before applying for our Green Card,i'm desparate to work so want to go for it ASAP,are there any restrictions on time that should be observed?


The H4 is the visa from hell for those who don't want to be a spouse of leisure! It's common for HR departments to wait 6 months before applying for the GC for you. The time to do your negotiations is now before you leave.


----------



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> Is the GC sponsorship part of your husband's contract or a verbal agreement? If it is a verbal agreement - does pressure from a spouse speed up the process?
> 
> Why are you desperate to work?


I want to work to feel more a part of the life here,to meet more people and to feel more valued,the money comes secondary,his company is aware of this and that it could make a difference as to whether we would stay here long term.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> I want to work to feel more a part of the life here,to meet more people and to feel more valued,the money comes secondary,his company is aware of this and that it could make a difference as to whether we would stay here long term.


Could be a long wait anyway if he's EB3.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> I want to work to feel more a part of the life here,to meet more people and to feel more valued,the money comes secondary,his company is aware of this and that it could make a difference as to whether we would stay here long term.


I read too many "Is" in this equation and you are already demanding/threatening. 
What do you know about the US job market and employer/employee relations?
Unfortunately you have not given any information regarding location, industry, your professional experience.

You did not answer my question so I go by my gut feeling. The GC is not in his contract and he/you did not negotiate your visa to your satisfaction. You are basically on the short end of a stick.


----------



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> I read too many "Is" in this equation and you are already demanding/threatening.
> What do you know about the US job market and employer/employee relations?
> Unfortunately you have not given any information regarding location, industry, your professional experience.
> 
> You did not answer my question so I go by my gut feeling. The GC is not in his contract and he/you did not negotiate your visa to your satisfaction. You are basically on the short end of a stick.


My husband is a splicing specialist for the oil industry and his company have been very persistant in inticing him to Florida,my previous job experience has been in banking but I will be looking for a part-time office/shop/hospitality job when i am able to work.We don't feel that we are being demanding/threatening just want to have the same if not better quality of life that we had in the UK.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> My husband is a splicing specialist for the oil industry and his company have been very persistant in inticing him to Florida,my previous job experience has been in banking but I will be looking for a part-time office/shop/hospitality job when i am able to work.We don't feel that we are being demanding/threatening just want to have the same if not better quality of life that we had in the UK.


I'm not even convinced a "splicing specialist" would qualify for an H1b. Is it a job that would require an academic degree? It sounds technical to me but not requiring an academic discipline. And as such, it wouldn't qualify.


----------



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Could be a long wait anyway if he's EB3.


whats EB3,?????????


----------



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm not even convinced a "splicing specialist" would qualify for an H1b. Is it a job that would require an academic degree? It sounds technical to me but not requiring an academic discipline. And as such, it wouldn't qualify.


Well it did as he got it last week,he has a degree aswell,and is a fully qualified engineer.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Roseliz said:


> whats EB3,?????????


Its the visa classification 

(very basic difference)
EB1 would be the highest probably hold a PhD and get a GC quickly 
EB2 probably hold a Masters and get a GC not so quickly
EB-3 hold a degree GC could take 6 years to get


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> Well it did as he got it last week,he has a degree aswell,and is a fully qualified engineer.


That's fine. Just best to check. I have no idea about oil industry jobs.

For your EB question, does the job require someone with a bachelor's degree or a master's degree? Also, will the role require management of others. All this depends on how fat you get the green card.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> My husband is a splicing specialist for the oil industry and his company have been very persistant in inticing him to Florida,my previous job experience has been in banking but I will be looking for a part-time office/shop/hospitality job when i am able to work.We don't feel that we are being demanding/threatening just want to have the same if not better quality of life that we had in the UK.


FL is a rather diverse geographic job market. Banking with only UK experience - maybe a job on the teller line, 8.75 to 9.25. Office/job/hospitality - the competition is stiff for non-exempt and more or less unskilled jobs be it FT or PT. Again my question - are you familiar at all with US practices particular with such jobs? I do not see where a (let's be generous) 10-12$/hr job with a week vacation after a year, 40 hrs/week plus commute, work clothes ... contributes to quality of life. Good luck!


----------



## Roseliz (Aug 8, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Its the visa classification
> 
> (very basic difference)
> EB1 would be the highest probably hold a PhD and get a GC quickly
> ...


why do they take varying amounts of time /


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Roseliz said:


> why do they take varying amounts of time /


The government restricts the number of petitions that can be accepted each year under the various categories. 

Best to find out if you're going to be classified as EB1, EB2 or EB3 before you embark. EB1 and EB2 are current, but they are currently processing EB3 applied for in June 2002!


----------

